
I2P – An anonymous overlay network - subbz
https://geti2p.net/en/
======
mtmail
They have a page comparison TOR vs I2P.
[https://geti2p.net/en/comparison/tor](https://geti2p.net/en/comparison/tor)

(Nothing on the page claims it's a next generation TOR network. I don't like
when submission titles are changed.)

~~~
sctb
We changed the submitted title to a description from the linked page.

------
stefanix
Great to see I2P mentioned on HN. It seems advantageous to TOR minus the exit
nodes.

